# 8 month old starting to pee inside again.



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Three hours is a long time for us. He always pees before that. I think maybe he just didn't realize he had to go and bam! He went 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Djnardu (Jul 10, 2013)

True but he had always let me know if he need to go by going to the door and sitting there..

If if he realized he had to go he never let me know as he has done before..An 8 month old puppy should not need to go that soon afer three hours..

Could it be any of these things?

Puberty?
Leaving water out for him?
Rebellion?
UTI? "I dont think so"


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I think any animal, especially a puppy is capable of having an accident. Thor has and I don't think it's anything but an accident. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Djnardu (Jul 10, 2013)

How old is thor?


----------



## Articuno (Oct 19, 2013)

They sometimes have accidents at this age usually due to excitement. Try and physically interrupt him next time, attempt to move him off outside or pick him up if you can. I know it seems backwards but it's completely normal for this to happen in teenage dogs.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Thor has been potty trained for almost five weeks. He knows to ring his potty bells at the door. Two times in the past week (5 days apart) he peed on my floor. The first time was in my bedroom. It's far from the door and I think he just didn't realize the distance associated with how bad he needed to go, as he was headed out the door lol. The second time was much like you described. We were playing tug and he stopped and peed. It hasn't happened since then or before then. My kids have had accidents after being potty trained. It wasn't that they didn't know or were being defiant. Unless it's excessive (or becoming excessive) I don't think beyond an accident. Ehhh maybe it's just me. But as owners we know our dogs best. Maybe you sense something else beyond an accident. I hope it comes to light for you. Good luck. 

ETA: sorry forgot to answer your actual question. He is 4 months 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

When we got snow in dec poppy did it in house twice and she was 10 months old we put it down to the first snow and I went back to watching her outside to make sure she went before coming back in took a week but she caught on that she could wee in the snow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I just observed something with my Thor (81/2 months) that may help explain this issue as well ( added to the other already given information). He hasn't regressed to peeling in the house, thank goodness and fingers crossed, but this morning I noticed that when I took him out he only peed a little bit, causing him to be whining like crazy at the door minutes later. I took him out again and sure enough, a decent size pee which he still needed to let out. It got me thinking, at this age and not yet neutered, they're out there wanting to mark and distracted by their hormones and in this case he really hadn't emptied his bladder yet. Now that I'm aware I'll make sure to give him more time to do all of his outside business. I don't plan to neuter Thor until after one year so I need to manage his hormonal development in the meantime. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I had to laugh at that it feels like my males bladder if never empty. It's like a waiting line at a public toilet when mine all go out in the garden first Poppy does hers then Tessie sniffs and goes right on top and then Samson comes along and does his ( even if he has just been) normally they are done within 5 mins which is nice with the cold weather 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

LOL of course he does that, too. On walks after having peed well he'll still find enough reserve to leave little messages around 4 or 5 times! What was different this time was that he usually will have a big pee first, and then find a few drops to leave here and there. BTW I can't Believe I'm writing this much about pee.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

thorbreafortuna said:


> BTW I can't Believe I'm writing this much about pee.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol When your mad about dogs you will talk/write about anything to do with dogs so I have found. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

